# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  "Clear!" during defibrillation.

## translationsnmru

Мы все видели, как в американских фильмах врачи или парамедики кричат  _"Clear?" —"Clear!"_ перед тем, как долбануть пациента током в ходе дефибрилляции. А что говорят русские врачи во время этой процедуры? Кто нибудь наблюдал, как её выполняют наши врачи? (То, что говорят врачи по-русски в переводных фильмах -- не считается. Нашим переводчикам не всегда можно доверять.)

----------


## Boroda

Разряд! 
Видел глазами и слышал ушами  ::  
ЗЫ Кстати, тут нашим переводчикам можно поверить. Когда кричат "Clear" - нажимают на кнопочку. И дефибрилятор разряжает в пациента заряд тока. Затем дефибрилятор заряжается (а-ля конденсатор), пикает и можно кричать снова  ::  Таким образом, можно дословно перевести как "Очистить/сбросить накопленный заряд из внутренностей дефибрилятора, а потому разбегайтесь, не трогайте больного, а то и вам заряд прилетит" Вот как-то так) Но по-русски - есть нормальный электрический термин - "разряд"  (Если не ошибаюсь, в английском-техническом clear - очистка, разряд. Зависит от контекста и предметной области)

----------


## translationsnmru

> Разряд! 
> Видел глазами и слышал ушами  
> ЗЫ Кстати, тут нашим переводчикам можно поверить. Когда кричат "Clear" - нажимают на кнопочку. И дефибрилятор разряжает в пациента заряд тока. Затем дефибрилятор заряжается (а-ля конденсатор), пикает и можно кричать снова  Таким образом, можно дословно перевести как "Очистить/сбросить накопленный заряд из внутренностей дефибрилятора, а потому разбегайтесь, не трогайте больного, а то и вам заряд прилетит" Вот как-то так) Но по русски - есть нормальный электрический термин - "разряд"  (Если не ошибаюсь, в английском-техническом clear - очистка, разряд. Зависит от контекста и предметной области)

 В английском "Clear" означает не разряд, а то, что никто не касается больного или его кровати - т.е. что разряд _можно_ давать. Причем в диалоге _"Clear?" —"Clear!"_  первое _clear_ - это вопрос оператора о том, всё ли готово к разряду, не касается ли кто-либо больного обнажёнными руками и т.д. Если все готово, электроды правильно прижаты и т.д., ассистент отвечает "Clear!", и только после этого оператор нажимает на кнопочку. Вроде бы так.

----------


## Boroda

Да, сейчас нашел разряд по-английски не clear... Ошибся)  

> Причем в *диалоге* "Clear?" —"Clear!"  первое clear - это вопрос оператора о том, всё ли готово к разряду, не касается ли кто-либо больного обнажёнными руками и т.д.

 Вон оно как) У них там диалог)
Ну вот, они спрашивают - типа все руки убрали? А мы просто предупреждаем: Жму! Кто не успел - тот опоздал  ::  Т.е. они ждут подтверждения, а мы объявляем: "Разряд!" - что означает команду убрать руки, и через мгновение жмём кнопку...   ::  Мдя, я почему-то думал что этот возглас связан со сбросом заряда с пластин   :: .

----------


## translationsnmru

> Вон оно как) У них там диалог)
> Ну вот, они спрашивают - типа все руки убрали? А мы просто предупреждаем: Жму! Кто не успел - тот опоздал  Т.е. они ждут подтверждения, а мы объявляем: "Разряд!" - что означает команду убрать руки, и через мгновение жмём кнопку...

 Ну, в разных англоязычных странах и в разных больницах процедуры могут слегка отличаться друг от друга, но то, что я описал - это типичная процедура для США, если судить по фильмам.   

> [] Мдя, я почему-то думал что этот возглас связан со сбросом заряда с пластин  .

  Нет, вот это точно нет  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

А я почему-то думала, что у нас кричат "Руки!" Типа, руки убирайте. ))) Наверное, с чем-то перепутала.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Я думаю, что "Clear!" это короткое от "Stay clear!", то есть "Отойди и не высовывайся!".
Например, на мостах над дорогами или рекой всегда указана высота прохода под мостом:  _сlearance_ столько-то feet.

----------


## Seraph

defibrillation procedure
...
ACTION 
       1. Verify V-fib or V-tach by ECG and correlate with clinical state. Assess to determine absence of pulse. Call for help and perform CPR until defibrillator and crash cart arrives.
       2. Prepare for defibrillation 
           1. Turn power "ON". Defaults to 200 joules.
           2. Select correct paddles- adult, pediatric or internal.
           3. Prepare patient and/or paddles with proper conductive agent.
           4. Checks that defibrillator is in asynchronous mode.
              *** If other than 200 joules desired, press "ENERGY SELECT" and select desired amount 
       3. Turn on ECG recorder for continuous printout.
       4. Places one paddle at the heart’s Apex just left of the nipple in midaxillary line. Place the other paddle just below the right clavicle to the right of the sternum, applying 25 lbs. / square inch pressure to paddles.
       5. ***Press "CHARGE" on defibrillator front panel or on the Apex paddle. Wait until indicator stops flashing to indicate fully charged.
       6. ***State "ALL CLEAR" and visually check that all personnel are clear of contact with bed, patient and equipment.
       7. ***Checks rhythm immediately before discharge.
       8. 8. Depress both buttons simultaneously and maintain pressure until electrical current delivered. (Maintain 25 lbs/in2).... 
Usage of "Clear" in movie/film is probably a conflation of imperative to all personnel to be properly clear, at the same time as asking "is every one clear" with single word, so that if there is a problem, a person can speak out "Not clear" to prevent inopportune delivery of charge.   Don't want anyone else electrocuted.  Is shortened from actual procedure statement/imperative/query  "all clear".

----------


## Talker

> Мы все видели, как в американских фильмах врачи или парамедики кричат  _"Clear?" —"Clear!"_ перед тем, как долбануть пациента током в ходе дефибрилляции. А что говорят русские врачи во время этой процедуры? Кто нибудь наблюдал, как её выполняют наши врачи? (То, что говорят врачи по-русски в переводных фильмах -- не считается. Нашим переводчикам не всегда можно доверять.)

 Хороший вопрос, но ртветить может только тот, кто это говорит на работе. Не исключаю, что у нас нет общепринятого слова, возможно слово " ЧИСТО" подошло бы. У нас вообще много слов не хватает  в языке.

----------


## BappaBa

"От винта" нормально подошло бы. =)

----------


## translationsnmru

> "От винта" нормально подошло бы. =)

 Мне тоже вспомнилось "От винта!" - "Есть от винта!", но ведь врачи, гады, так не говорят. А было бы прикольно.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  "От винта" нормально подошло бы. =)   Мне тоже вспомнилось "От винта!" - "Есть от винта!", но ведь врачи, гады, так не говорят. А было бы прикольно.

 Думаю, говорят что-нибудь простое, типа "Внимание!" или "Осторожно!"

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Всё предельно просто.   _"Clear? - Clear!"_ переводится как _"Ясно? - Ясно!"_    ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Всё предельно просто.   _"Clear? - Clear!"_ переводится как _"Ясно? - Ясно!"_

 You are kidding, right? It means nothing of the sort.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

I guess the   ::  wasn't too clear. Let me add a few smilies just to make sure the nature of my post is made "ясно":   ::   ::   ::   
In short: yes, it was a joke.  
Всё предельно просто.  
But apart from that, the statement is still correct: _"Clear? - Clear!"_ переводится как _"Ясно? - Ясно!"_ Just not in the context you mentioned in the OP.   ::   ::

----------


## sperk

Удивляюсь, что почти нет русских сериалов о больницах или медицине.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Это наверно потому-что показывать жизнь в больницах на экране таким образом что сериал не совсем фантазия просто страшно...

----------


## Skiper

*clear*
Emergency medicine A widely used imperative, used to indicate to participants in a 'code blue' resuscitation that an operator is about to turn on the 'juice' in the defibrillation paddles.

----------


## sperk

> *clear*
> Emergency medicine A widely used imperative, used to indicate to participants in a 'code blue' resuscitation that an operator is about to turn on the 'juice' in the defibrillation paddles.

 по-русски?????????

----------


## Skiper

> Originally Posted by Skiper  *clear*
> Emergency medicine A widely used imperative, used to indicate to participants in a 'code blue' resuscitation that an operator is about to turn on the 'juice' in the defibrillation paddles.   по-русски?????????

 Широко используемое повелительное наклонение, используемое чтобы реаниматологи могли понять, что оператор собирается подать энергию на реанимационные колодки.

----------


## sperk

> Originally Posted by sperk        Originally Posted by Skiper  *clear*
> Emergency medicine A widely used imperative, used to indicate to participants in a 'code blue' resuscitation that an operator is about to turn on the 'juice' in the defibrillation paddles.   по-русски?????????   Широко используемое повелительное наклонение, используемое чтобы реаниматологи могли понять, что оператор собирается подать энергию на реанимационные колодки.

 И все это в одном слове можно?

----------


## Skiper

> И все это в одном слове можно?

 А зачем бы я приводил вырезку из словаря? Потому что нельзя одним словом.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> А зачем бы я приводил вырезку из словаря? Потому что нельзя одним словом.

 Если внимательно почитать первый пост, то можно узнать что:  

> ... в американских фильмах врачи или парамедики кричат  _"Clear?" —"Clear!"_ перед тем, как долбануть пациента током в ходе дефибрилляции. *А что говорят русские врачи во время этой процедуры?* ...
> (То, что говорят врачи по-русски в переводных фильмах -- не считается. Нашим переводчикам не всегда можно доверять.)

 Вопрос состоит не в том, что этот крик означает, а в том, *что именно кричат* русские врачи. Вряд ли они в такой ответственный момент цитируют параграф из медицинской энциклопедии.

----------


## alexB

> "От винта" нормально подошло бы. =)

 Только что увидел.  ::   Супер!!  ::  
Вспомнилось почему-то про _волны, перекатывающиеся через мол и падающие вниз стремительным домкратом_.  ::

----------


## alexB

> И все это в одном слове можно?

 Товарищ *Boroda* в первом же ответе очень правдиво сказал, что   

> Разряд!
> Видел глазами и слышал ушами

 Согласен полностью!

----------

